# Sidewalk Art Test



## NoSoup4U (Sep 12, 2005)

My friend and I are going to draw a large abstract chalk piece at our colleges school of architecture (where I attend for an art degree)

We tried a small experiment on my front porch where we chalked really bold blotches of color and then poured water on it to see if we could get a cool color mixing effect. it kinda worked... after a couple more ideas and test we are going to 'install' this art piece on campus at night, really sneaky like, so people in the morning will be able to see it. The college of architecture will most likely not give a damn. and it should be fun.

Test 1: Didnt work out exactly how I planned.


----------



## Meysha (Sep 14, 2005)

Am I the only one who can't see a picture???
I'd really like to see this... hmm maybe it's just my net that's playing up.


----------

